
Google’s Training Its AI to Be Android’s Security Guard - tonybeltramelli
https://www.wired.com/2016/06/googles-android-security-team-turns-machine-learning
======
mtgx
So Google's solution to better security is to stop trying to get OEMs to
update their devices, because that's too hard so why bother, stop hardening
the OS, and instead just use a better AI-enhanced anti-virus.

> says Ludwig, who spent eight years inside the National Security Agency and a
> few more with @stake, a security consultancy, before joining Google. “To
> manage that, you need data, and you need to analyze it.”

Well that's sounds like something the NSA and Google would say.

